# Pause and effect in DVD boom (and a lack of shelf space)



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From LA Times:

*Pause and effect in DVD boom*

Hollywood, meet Eric Duquesne. Or better yet, check out his shrinking shelf space.

On Saturday, the 29-year-old studio musician was at Fry's Electronics, an airplane hangar-sized superstore in Burbank, considering whether to buy "The Adventures of Indiana Jones" boxed DVD set. Duquesne said he usually preferred to watch movies at home on his high-definition TV. But because he already owns some 500 titles, he said, he has been choosier about recent purchases.

"I don't have any place to put them all," he said. "I won't buy anything that looks just halfway decent anymore."

FULL ARTICLE HERE

Folks, don't remind me....


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

While studio execs "predict" that movie buffs will repurchase most or all of their DVD collections after HD and Blueray come out, they'd better not hold their breath for me to jump on it. After already repurchasing once in switching from VHS, I won't be joining in this time.

I won't be upgrading from CDs either, as I've bought much of the same music on vinyl, 2 kinds of tapes, and CD.

Yeah, I'm old, but not THAT old! I don't have any 45s. :lol:


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

all things considered, 5000 dvds certainly take up MUCH less space than 5000 vha tapes.....with that many movies, he's watching NOTHING but his library every day all day for just under 14 months...and that's just if he doesn't buy any new ones....


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

The only space savings that can come from the new format will be if they can put several titles on the same disc. Even then, I don't think I'd repurchase any titles that I already own on DVD. However, if I can chose between getting series 10 of the Simpsons on 4 DVDs or 1 HD/BluRay DVD then I'll take 1.


----------

